# Trying to Conceive - Diagnosed as Hypothyroid



## coralchanty (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, I am new here.

My husband and I have been unsuccessfully trying to conceive for the past year. My gynecologist ran several tests and discovered that I was hypothyroid.

He has initially put me on 50mcg of Synthroid, and I will do another blood test in 6 weeks to see if he needs to change the dosage.

From what I'm reading about untreated hypothyroidism being linked to miscarriage and poor brain development, it seems wise to stop trying to conceive until my levels are normal.

Does that sound about right, or is it okay to continue trying?

Thank you!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

coralchanty said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here.
> 
> My husband and I have been unsuccessfully trying to conceive for the past year. My gynecologist ran several tests and discovered that I was hypothyroid.
> 
> ...


You are correct and should wait to conceive until your TSH is steady at and between 1 and 2, at least.

Good Luck!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

My wife and I had baby # 1 on the first try - no problems whatsoever. Between Baby 1 and trying for baby 2 she gained about 50 pounds in those 2 years.

We subsequently had 2 miscarriages in a row (1 baby and 1 set of twins - 3 babies in all) and since I had Hashi's too I was familiar with some of the symptoms. We got her tested and sure enough, her TSH was like 9.something.

She went on Armour thyroid for 6 months and her levels were perfect. We decided to try again. First shot, baby #2 is here and is now 4 years old - no problems whatsoever. My wife is now about 30 pounds lighter than she was then too before meds.

My personal opinion (and I believe it is also backed by science) is that hypo or hyper tend to make it very difficult to conceive and if you do, make it even more difficult to make it full term. Give the meds a good 4-6 months before trying. Make sure your levels are steady and keep in mind to test frequently once you do get pregnant. TONS of women get flare-ups when they are pregnant. Make sure your doc keeps an eye on your thyroid closely when you are pregnant and you'll have nothing to worry about.

I would not continue trying until your levels are correct and steady. to avoid the ordeal of a potential miscarriage is well worth the wait, trust me. It really took its toll on us. I still think about those babies all the time when I look at my kids and wonder what they would have been like.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

coralchanty said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here.
> 
> My husband and I have been unsuccessfully trying to conceive for the past year. My gynecologist ran several tests and discovered that I was hypothyroid.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board. That would be very wise and one would want to think through the idea of passing gentically inherited autoimmune disease to off spring.

It might be a good idea to get some of the antibodies' tests listed below.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

How are you feeling? What were your lab tests results and the ranges?


----------



## coralchanty (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you, everyone, for your input. You've confirmed what I had been thinking, but wasn't quite sure of. I think my next step will be to see an endocrinologist to really get a handle on all of this!


----------



## coralchanty (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Andros,

My doctor did not tell me what the actual numbers were...just that I was not "borderline," and should start on Synthroid immediately. He's a gynecologist, so I think I'll make an appointment with an endocrinologist and have my next blood test with him/her.

Now that I've been reading the symptoms and looking back on the last few months, I've definitely been very tired (actually started taking naps, which I never used to do). I'm also always wearing a sweater when everyone else wants to turn on the A/C. No weight gain, though, which I should be happy about!


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The quicker you can titrate your meds into the normal range the quicker your body will get back in synch and the quicker you can start making babies.

Be sure to tell your doctor your concerns about getting pregnant and let him know you want to be tested as frequently as possible, every 4 to 6 weeks after a dose increase. If he prescribes Synthroid, 75 or 88 mcg will probably be a decent starting dose if you wanted to fast track it. A lot of docs will start you on 25 or 50 mcg and work their way up.

How hypo were you to begin with? Do you have any labs? If you get your tests back and the 50 mcg puts you into the normal range, retest a month down the road and make sure you are still normal. If so, you should be good to go trying to have a baby.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

coralchanty said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your input. You've confirmed what I had been thinking, but wasn't quite sure of. I think my next step will be to see an endocrinologist to really get a handle on all of this!


That is a step in the right direction and I hope you include us in this process. We have some great folks here who know "lots" of stuff.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

dang-it; I just wrote something up and then took to long to post and lost it...so I'll keep it brief this time 

I was just dx'd with Hashi's last week; I've been reasearching the effects of this on pregnancy since I'd like to have another baby in the not-too-distant future.

A couple of things I've come across in online research:

*found some articles (though I can't find the exact ones now--sorry) related to high thyroid antibody levels and miscarriage/fertility issues. a google search with those key words may find some info. for you

*found an article that talks about taking Selenium supplements to lower thyroid antibody levels. I'll post the link here....at the end of the article is a link to a research study invovling selenium.
http://thyroid-disorders.suite101.com/article.cfm/hashimotos_and_postpartum_thyroiditis

Hope this helps!!

Jamie


----------



## Jamie (Aug 18, 2010)

think this is one of the articles I read earlier:
http://www.ivf1.com/anti-thyroid-antibodies/

jamie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Hi,
> 
> dang-it; I just wrote something up and then took to long to post and lost it...so I'll keep it brief this time
> 
> ...


it's true, Jamie!! Many of us take Selenium for that very reason. Myself included. It supports the immune system. One would not want to take anything that triggers the immune system for doing so also triggers the bad antibodies and autoantibodies.


----------

